# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  DIY Παλμογραφος

## aris285

ψαχνωντας βρηκα αυτον τον παλμογραφο.http://www.eosystems.ro/index.php/projects/eoscope
αξιζει να κατασκευαστει? θα βρεθουν τα υλικα απο ελλαδα?

eoscope_trace_a_2_big.jpg

----------


## ikaros1978

τωρα γιατι εχω την υποψια οτι θα κοστισει περισσοτερο απο οτι ΑΥΤΟ???

Aν το τολμησεις και τα καταφερεις παντως (οχι οτι δεν εισαι ικανος αλλα απο θεμα υπομονης) εγω πρωτος θα σε καταχειροκροτησω!

----------


## MAIKLKF

Ο Παλμογράφος είναι ένα όργανο και μάλιστα σοβαρό που ελέγχω άλλα όργανα και κατασκευές ποτέ δεν θα έφτιαχνα έναν παλμογράφο ότι γνώσεις και να είχα γιατί δεν έχω τον εξοπλισμό να των σετάρο στο τέλος
 και γενικά στης ημέρες μας τα ηλεκτρονικά όργανα είναι φτηνά και ιδηκά με την κρίση τόρα.... τσάμπα 

Κάποτε για να αγοράσεις ένα όργανο ήθελες εκατομμύρια δραχμές ιερά λεφτά και η πλάκα είναι να σπουδάζει και να εργάζεσαι σε δύο δουλειές μία για της σπουδές σου και μία για τα εργαλεία για Πολλά χρόνια 
ψάξε βρες καλό παλμογράφο μεταχειρισμένο αν τα οικονομικά σου είναι δύσκολα και δεν θα χάσης ποτέ τα λεφτά σου

----------


## aris285

καλα σηγουρα θα βγει πολυ πιο ακριβό απο το DSO nano η οθωνη και μονο θα ειναι πιο ακριβη απο το DSO.
απλα γι ατην χαρα της κατασκευης το λεω. και επιδη μου αρεσει να κατασκευαζω τα εργαλεια μου.

----------


## plouf

αρκετά παιδια έχουν φτιάξει τον DSO 062 http://www.jyetech.com/Products/LcdScope/e062KC.php
το αγοράζεις σαν κιτ με όλα τα υλικά ακομα και απο ελλάδα http://www.futurehouse.gr/index.php?...oducts_id=2250

εχει σίγουρα χαμηλότερο κόστος.. και ειναι οτι πρέπει για "κατασκευή"

τα λεφτά που θα σου μείνουν κρατα τα και βάλε στην άκρη για ενα φτηνό ψηφιακό που πλέον στα 50μηζ δικαναλους τους βρίσκεις πανω κάτω 300ευρώ ...

----------


## KOKAR

> ψαχνωντας βρηκα αυτον τον παλμογραφο.http://www.eosystems.ro/index.php/projects/eoscope
> αξιζει να κατασκευαστει? θα βρεθουν τα υλικα απο ελλαδα?
> 
> eoscope_trace_a_2_big.jpg



Αρη αυτόν το εχω φτιάξει και είχα κολλήσει για χρόνια στο TFT το οποίο εχει σταματήσει η παραγωγή του
μάλιστα ειχα ανοίξει και ενα ανάλογο θέμα αλλά αυτη την στιγμή δεν μπορώ να το βρω
στην συνέχεια ειχα στείλει mail στον τυπο ο οποίος χαρακτηριστικά με ειχε γράψει στα @@ του και μάλιστα απο πάνω για να με τρώει και ο ήλιος!  :hahahha: 
κάποια στιγμή ο τύπος έδωσε και εναλλακτική για το TFT και μάλιστα με νέο firmware το οποίο το έβαλα, αγόρασα και το κατάλληλο TFT και
τώρα εχω ενα ωραίο τούβλο.....ο τυπάκος παρόλα τα mail που του εχω στείλει συνεχίζει να με γράφει στα @@ του
αύριο θα ανεβάσω και φώτο απο την κατασκευή η οποία δεν δούλεψε ποτέ.....
κατά την γνώμη μου, Κινέζος και πάλι Κινέζος !

----------

aris285 (13-08-12), 

Hulk (12-08-12)

----------


## tasosmos

Θετικα:
-Θεωρητικα εχει καλυτερο bw απο το nano και το DSO062 λογω εξωτερικου ADC και cpld. 
-Η οθονη ειναι 240x128 δλδ μεγαλυτερη απο το dso062. 
-Η πλακετα ειναι σχετικα ευκολο να φτιαχτει.

Αρνητικα:
-Αν και τα υλικα δεν εχουν εξαφανιστει απο την αγορα πιθανοτατα θα χρειαστει να παραγγειλεις και απο εξωτερικο, αμφιβαλλω αν θα βρεις cpld, adc, opamp, lcd  εδω.
-Σχετικα μεγαλο κοστος, χοντρικα το υπολογιζω γυρω στα 120€ μαζι με ενα κουτακι.
-Ειναι μονοκαναλος
-Ελλειψεις σε βασικα features, πχ δεν εχει AC coupling, δεν εχει κλιμακωση για την ταση εισοδου, περιορισμενες επιλογες triggering, διασυνδεσεις και πολλα αλλα...
-Δεν τον λες και φορητο με την εννοια του nano, θα εχει σχετικα μεγαλο ογκο και καταναλωση που δεν θα βολευει για χρηση με μπαταριες.
-Πρεπει να προγραμματισεις τον avr και το cpld, πιθανον αν δεν εχεις ηδη ασχοληθει με ενα απο τα 2 να εχεις και εκει προβληματα.
-Ακομα κι αν εχεις ορεξη να ασχοληθεις και να εξελιξεις firmware κτλ ο avr πιθανον θα αποτελεσει bottleneck αρκετα συντομα.


Εν ολιγοις η προταση μου θα ηταν αν θες κατι φορητο να παρεις το 062 ή το nano ή ακομα καλυτερα καποιο απο τα καινουργια
http://www.jyetech.com/Products/LcdScope/e082.php (μονοκαναλος με ~100$) 
http://www.jyetech.com/Products/LcdScope/e094.php (δικαναλος @150$)
Αν θες παλμογραφο για το σπιτι μπορεις να βρεις (με αρκετη υπομονη) καποιον μεταχειρισμενο αναλογικο σε ebay ή αγγελιες με 100-150€ ή μαζευεις ακομα και παιρνεις κανα καινουργιο φτηνο ψηφιακο με ~250€.

----------

aris285 (13-08-12), 

ikaros1978 (12-08-12), 

KOKAR (12-08-12)

----------


## MAIKLKF

εγώ πάντως έχω αυτώναρχείο λήψης.jpg

----------


## aris285

> Αρη αυτόν το εχω φτιάξει και είχα κολλήσει για χρόνια στο TFT το οποίο εχει σταματήσει η παραγωγή του
> μάλιστα ειχα ανοίξει και ενα ανάλογο θέμα αλλά αυτη την στιγμή δεν μπορώ να το βρω
> στην συνέχεια ειχα στείλει mail στον τυπο ο οποίος χαρακτηριστικά με ειχε γράψει στα @@ του και μάλιστα απο πάνω για να με τρώει και ο ήλιος! 
> κάποια στιγμή ο τύπος έδωσε και εναλλακτική για το TFT και μάλιστα με νέο firmware το οποίο το έβαλα, αγόρασα και το κατάλληλο TFT και
> τώρα εχω ενα ωραίο τούβλο.....ο τυπάκος παρόλα τα mail που του εχω στείλει συνεχίζει να με γράφει στα @@ του
> αύριο θα ανεβάσω και φώτο απο την κατασκευή η οποία δεν δούλεψε ποτέ.....
> κατά την γνώμη μου, Κινέζος και πάλι Κινέζος !



Οταν λες TFT ενοεις το LCD?

----------


## KOKAR

ναι βρε...γράψε λάθος
η κατασκευή που ποτέ δεν δούλεψε.....

----------


## SV1JRT

Κώστα, αφού έχεις στην ουσία ένα επεξεργαστή συνδεμένο σε ένα LCD, γιατι δεν κάνει πειράματα προγραμματισμού ??
Που ξέρεις, σιγά σιγά μπορεί να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου. Και άν χρειαστείς βοήθεια, το φόρουμ έχει μερικά γερά μυαλά να βοηθήσουν.

----------


## aris285

Βλεπω εχεις κανει Spesial δουλεια με αλλη οθωνη ιδιας αναλυσης δεν παιζει?

----------


## KOKAR

Αρη δεν εχω δοκιμάσει με άλλη οθόνη αλλα και δεν ειμαι διατεθειμένος να "σκάσω" και άλλα χρήματα.....
μάλιστα το έχω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια και δεν ξέρω που εχω βάλει το PCB με τα control button.....

----------


## KOKAR

> Κώστα, αφού έχεις στην ουσία ένα επεξεργαστή συνδεμένο σε ένα LCD, γιατι δεν κάνει πειράματα προγραμματισμού ??
> Που ξέρεις, σιγά σιγά μπορεί να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου. Και άν χρειαστείς βοήθεια, το φόρουμ έχει μερικά γερά μυαλά να βοηθήσουν.



Σωτήρη απο προγραμματισμό εχω μαύρα μεσάνυχτα....
κανε γρήγορα ποστ για να φύγεις απο το διαβολικο νούμερο που εχεις τώρα... 666  :Lol:

----------


## aris285

> Αρη δεν εχω δοκιμάσει με άλλη οθόνη αλλα και δεν ειμαι διατεθειμένος να "σκάσω" και άλλα χρήματα.....
> μάλιστα το έχω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια και δεν ξέρω που εχω βάλει το PCB με τα control button.....



βλεπω οτι στην σελιδα του ο τυπος εχει να του κανεις και δωρεα, μπας και θελει κανα φραγκο για να σου απαντησει? :Lol:

----------


## KOKAR

η μονή δωρεά που θα πάρει απο εμένα είναι η δωρεά σώματος και θα αρχίσω από τα *@@* μου !  :hahahha:

----------


## spiroscfu

Μπορείς να του το πεις κιόλας (για να ευχαριστηθεί και ο τύπος λίγο).


Αν σου δώσω τα @@@@ μου θα μου πεις πως να κάνω το εργαλείο σου να δουλέψει  :Biggrin:  (ελπίζω να μην ακούστηκε κάπως).

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη απο προγραμματισμό εχω μαύρα μεσάνυχτα....
> κανε γρήγορα ποστ για να φύγεις απο το διαβολικο νούμερο που εχεις τώρα... 666




 ΦΤΟΥ - ΦΤΟΥ - ΦΤΟΥ.... (Δύο γυροβολιές στον εαυτό μου) ..... Σκόρδα - κρεμύδια - ντομάτα - φέτα (ώχ λάθος, αυτό είναι συνταγή για χωριάτικη).... !!!!!

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ikaros1978

τι θυμηθηκα τωρα.οτι πριν πολυ καιρο (2007-8 περιπου) ειχα φτιαξει ενα πολυοργανο εντελως ερασιτεχνικο και ειχε πανω και παλμογραφο.
SNC00118.jpg

στα αριστερα φαινεται ο παλμογραφος(τα αλλα ειναι γεννητρια,συχνομετρο και τροφοδοτικο).Τον παλμογραφο ειναι απιστευτα ευκολο να τον φτιαξει ο οποιοσδηποτε γιατι εχει λιγα και απλα υλικα.Ειναι με atmel (φυσικα ετοιμο το hex) και αν καποιος εχει τα υλικα αξιζει τα παιξει μαζι του.

εδω ειναι το λινκ με σχεδιο,hex κτλ λεπτομερειες

----------


## aris285

Ωραια δουλεια Βαγγελη.δεν το εχω δει στις κατασκευες.

καλος ο Σερασιδης αλλα ο ρουμανος ειναι πολυ καλητερος σε κατασκευη.

----------


## KOKAR

> Ωραια δουλεια Βαγγελη.δεν το εχω δει στις κατασκευες.
> 
> καλος ο Σερασιδης αλλα ο ρουμανος ειναι πολυ καλητερος σε κατασκευη.




Αρη απο specs ειναι καλύτερο....αν δούλευε κιόλας  :Lol:

----------


## Killo_Watt

> Πέδες νέο κατάστημα στην πόλη με μεγάλο κατάλογο προϊόντων και super τιμές www.robotstore.gr



σταματα να spamareis το μαγαζι σου! κανας admin εδω?

----------

Hulk (12-09-12)

----------


## katmadas

Σαν το τζαμπα δεν εχει....

----------

αλπινιστης (12-09-12)

----------

